
Show HN: I made a Covid-19 Timeline - KerryJones
https://github.com/KerryJones/covid19-timeline
======
KerryJones
Author here -- there are some inherent biases due to living in SF Bay Area and
California, and also some more news in areas that I'm involved with. I welcome
constructive criticism or PRs

